# "Frische" Realtek Netzwerktreiber



## mycel-x (26. April 2010)

Realtek stellt auf seiner Seite 'neue' (21.04.10) Netzwerkadaptertreiber zum herunterladen bereit.

Link:Realtek

Folgende Adapter sind kompatibel:

 RTL8111B/RTL8168B/RTL8111/RTL8168
RTL8111C/RTL8111CP/RTL8111D(L)
RTL8168C/RTL8111DP/RTL8111E
RTL8105E

Also die sehr verbreiteten meistens auf aktuellen  Boards verbauten Ethernetchips.
Es kann sein das auch weniger populäre (ältere/andere) Realteknetzwerkadapter neue Treiber bekommen haben.Ich habe alllerdings nur diese kontrolliert.

Edit: Changelog wie (fast) immer in der  Treiber Readme oder aufe Heimseite.


----------



## RedBrain (26. April 2010)

Das auch:

RTL8110S-32/RTL8110SB(L)/RTL8169SB(L)/RTL8169SC(L)
RTL8169

Du sollst die Netzwerktreiber auch für PCI finden, eigentlich sind die Treiberpakete alles gleich.


----------



## Datachild (27. April 2010)

changelog?


----------



## Pixelplanet (27. April 2010)

solange die keine Changelog auf der Seite haben und nichts sinnvolles geändert wurde oder neue funktionen dabei sind wird nichts installiert.

was soll es auch bringen ? schneller wird die verbindung dadurch nicht also kann es eigentlich nur zu Problemen frühen wenn bei der installation was schief geht

never change a running system, das nehm ich mir zu herzen


----------



## T-MAXX (28. April 2010)

Sobald ich den Treiber installiere und nutze, spinnt meine Fritzbox 7112, sodass die LAN-LED blinkt und die Verbindung weg ist.
Dasselbe tritt bei meinem Speedport W701V auf.
Also ganz klar es liegt am Treiber.
Das war bei jeden LAN Treiber der Fall. Nutze ich den Standardztreiber von MS, gibt es keine Probleme.
Naja, deswegen installiere ich keine Realtek LAN Treiber.


----------



## mycel-x (28. April 2010)

Moin.
Ich habe Speedport 721V und keine Probleme.Bei Datendurchsatz blinken bei mir die lustigen bunten LED's.
Liegt ganz klar am Treiber.Deswegen installiere ich gern Realteklantreiber.LoL.

@TMaxx:Meinst Du die Vista Box't Treiber?
 Das die Vista Box'd Treiber von Realtek stammen ist Dir aber klar oder!? Wenns bei zwei Routern auftritt die ja völlig verschieden sind
denke ich das ist ne Einstellungssache im Deinem System.Ansonsten vielleicht mal den Realteksupport mit Deinem Problem beglücken.Eventuell haben die ne Lösung.


----------



## T-MAXX (29. April 2010)

mycel-x schrieb:


> @TMaxx:Meinst Du die Vista Box't Treiber?
> Das die Vista Box'd Treiber von Realtek stammen ist Dir aber klar oder!? Wenns bei zwei Routern auftritt die ja völlig verschieden sind
> denke ich das ist ne Einstellungssache im Deinem System.Ansonsten vielleicht mal den Realteksupport mit Deinem Problem beglücken.Eventuell haben die ne Lösung.


Ich habe Windows 7 x64/x86. Beide Systeme vertragen den LAN Treiber nicht. Es läuft mit dem Standard Treiber tadellos und daruf kommt es mir an.


----------

